# The prenup mess



## lynda69 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi 

I am happily married for 8 years now.
My wife and I purchased an apartment in the amount of 300,000$.
My parents helped us with a very significant amount of 150,000$ and have sign me and my wife on a :scratchhead:that says:
If we will divorce, we must return all their money plus interest.

I have no problem with this (i have sign it without even read it) because i trust my parents and i know they will do anything for me.
but my wife (that i love very much) Recently determined to cancel the prenup because 
she is afraid I will leave her and she will must return plenty of money to my parents.
also, she is feeling very disappointed from them because she trust them before and sign the agreement.without Reading it and she cannot believe that they mention the divorced thing
my wife wants to sell the apartment now and return all the money to my parents.and i don't want to that because that left us with no apartment at all and i don't think we could manage financially

i must say we also has a mortgage of 100,000$ that we are paying every month.

I'm in a mess here and I do not know what to do
On the one hand I love my wife and it seems she right, but on the other hand, I love my parents and I know they're just trying to do everything for me and protect their money.
we talk to my parents and they will not change the agreement under any circumstances.

can anyone have a idea how to get out from this mess?
please help :scratchhead:


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Are you renting the apartment out to tenents and getting some monthly rent?
Because if you are, I would tell you to hold onto it, unless it is going down hill. 

If you are living in the apartment, I would say it is a bit messier. 

Also, did you actually sign a prenup, or just a legal contract with your parents about this being a loan? Because it sounds more like a very strict loan than a prenup.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

How long has it been that you signed thee prenup? If this is suddenly out of nowhere, you might want to consider that she might be looking to get out of the relationship


----------



## didadi (Mar 12, 2012)

What legaldocument said! makes sense. If she wants proceedings later (including rise in the apt price or fall) or nothing at all. But problem here (which is bigger), is: if you that she won't get a thing, it might be a very huge hole in the trust. You might feel that she wont trust your parents etc. Fastforward 5 yrs, if u really want to divorce, basically she is living free until then...! 

BTW: I'm in almost similar situation,just that as of today : I'm primary billpayer for everything,and she stashes her $ in a bank. I'm ok with it,since I don't have time to think about such nonsense.


----------

